# What would you reccomend as the best internet privacy software.



## WatsonSword (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm currently trying to make my computer as secure as is commercially possible (It is a SERIOUSLY nice computer). I'm only beginning so far.

I've downloaded Kaspersky Personal Security Suite which has an anti-virus, anti-spam, and firewall (by the way, I honestly do not understand just why the hell people say Kaspersky's GUI is difficult to work with. I find it no more difficult than Norton or McAffe).

Now what I need is internet privacy software, and I've come here to get your reccomendations on which is the best.
What I've heard from the news is to download Anonymizer, but considering it came from the news, Znonymizer has got to be the most 'official' brand, and I've had very bad experiences with the most 'official' brands.

What are your suggestions.


----------



## lancalot (Apr 10, 2004)

I find zone alarm to be very good over the two years I have had it in


----------



## youx08 (Oct 16, 2005)

I just installed zone alarm and it keeps saying that its dangerous or something when I try to access AOL. Could you tell me how to make zone alarm think its not dangerous activity. Everything that is safe is coming up as dangerous. I am not sure how this software is going to differentiate what is really dangerous and not since it things everything I access is dangerous. Help plz!!


----------



## angel1369 (May 19, 2005)

Yes zonealarm security suite works great, had it for the past couple years, no problems with any spyware or virus's lately, there latest update is prety good. Doesnt eat up to much ram or cpu on low end ram systems. Have not caught anything lately either. Virus and spyware free system.

if its the messenger, click the im security tab, might be clicked, or if its trying to access the internet its fine, just click always allow, and click always remember so you dont have to be clicking it everytime. The reason why it says it might be dangerous , unless a hacker or something is trying to use your brower to browse internet maybe, dont know, have no clue.

Oh ya forgot, i had nort2005 for a while when i bought it from staples, it came with free ghostsurf software, I thought the software was good(ghost), as for norton it lagged up all my games. I hear more positive reviews from ghost then Anonymizer. Ghost has a lot of nice features to boot.


----------



## Mel789 (Aug 9, 2004)

I highly recommend The Tunneller by Metropipe. www.metropipe.net Provides an encrypted "tunnel" direct from your computer to Metropipe. Once connected there, your IP address is stripped off and the IP of Metropipe is applied. All browsing to any and all websites is not monitored nor recorded at Metropipe. And the price is excellent for the services they provide.

Even your local ISP is not able to know where you surf and browse.

Excellent privacy tool, in my opinion, and simple to use. Their customer service is also excellent in my opinion.

Mel789


----------

